# US Navy sailor screams obscenities about Commander in Chief while in uniform



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 22, 2020)

I have to believe the U.S. Navy will not be amused by this....

US Navy sailor screams obscenities about Commander in Chief while in uniform

To add - does the Navy no longer have a height/weight standard?  My god.


----------



## Steve1839 (Jul 22, 2020)

Well, the Chairman of the Joint Chiefs is about as portly...


----------



## Andoni (Jul 22, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I have to believe the U.S. Navy will not be amused by this....



Oh. My. God. I hope they kick her out based on her body language, how many times she puts her finger in people's faces, including an elderly man, not wearing her mask, not wearing her cover, and failing to use her blinker when re-entering traffic. What a total embarrassment.

She actually puts her hands on the person of one guy, as she crosses in front of the people and he passes her.

I hope she gets identified, busted down and kicked out.

She's essentially doing the opposite of crowd control. There is absolutely no reason. No reason in the world. She has no business interacting with these civilians.


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 22, 2020)

Steve1839 said:


> Well, the Chairman of the Joint Chiefs is about as portly...


I saw that walking around Best Ranger last year. He looks decent in all of his “remeber I’m watching you” photos that hang in every building across the DoD.... then you see him in person and... yeah, the Sir is looking rough. 

I just want to say fuck this chick, and fuck the people who have the time to stand outside and rally. Get a job  Boomers, and go hit the pool or the track PO3 Big Bertha...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 22, 2020)

If that sailor is aboard Naval Base Pt Hueneme as a member of 30th  Construction Regiment she's about to have a whole lot of problems.  I don't know about the flyboys at Pt Mugu, but the Seabees tend to act much differently from working with them in the past.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 22, 2020)

Sarah J. D. is already under investigation.  Supposedly at Ventura Naval Base CA. (Aviation Boatswain). 

My BiL is with the Navy Recruiting Command at Ft Sam and his CMC said the investigation is well under way.  

So many violations in one minute.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 22, 2020)

Sigh. The worst invention ever was the smallest, most clear recording device, issued to the masses. 

This is just not ok. I don't care what your personal feelings are; you put that aside when you put the uniform on.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jul 23, 2020)

amlove21 said:


> Sigh. The worst invention ever was the smallest, most clear recording device, issued to the masses.
> 
> This is just not ok. I don't care what your personal feelings are; you put that aside when you put the uniform on.


Absolutely, when volunteering to wear the uniform you are volunteering to alter your status as an American citizen. When you take your oath  you give up the right to do some of the things you vowed to protect.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jul 23, 2020)

I mean, barring the obvious of her actions in uniform; it baffles me that adults lack that much control of their emotions, that they feel compelled to stop their car at the sight of an opposing viewpoint to act like a 4 year old briefly before driving away.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 23, 2020)

Article 88, Article 133, Article 134, take your pick.  I smell some UCMJ in that NCO's future.


----------



## Steve1839 (Jul 23, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Article 88, Article 133, Article 134, take your pick.  I smell some UCMJ in that NCO's future.


I think you have a winning trifecta there...


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 23, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Article 88, Article 133, Article 134, take your pick.  I smell some UCMJ in that NCO's future.


All 3, plus the possible Hatch Act violation.  I wonder if reality has set in yet.


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 23, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Article 88, Article 133, Article 134, take your pick.  I smell some UCMJ in that NCO's future.



Doesn't 88 only apply to commissioned officers?

ETA: I didn't see the rank.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 23, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> Doesn't 88 only apply to commissioned officers?
> 
> ETA: I didn't see the rank.


Good catch.
Conduct unbecoming an NCO (She a PO2).
failure to obey a legal order (mask), and


----------



## Arf (Jul 23, 2020)

This is why I prefer dogs over people.


----------



## NeptunesGate (Jul 24, 2020)

Oof, those mask straps are working a double shift trying to contain that 4th chin. What a Chungus.


----------



## Locksteady (Jul 24, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> Article 88, Article 133, Article 134, take your pick.  I smell some UCMJ in that NCO's future.


If she doesn't luck out and get the BCA boot before the rest hits her.

Dual-use literal and figurative threat insulation, indeed.


----------

